# Use your Warp thermistor?



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

Does anyone use the thermistor on their Warp? 

Is there a plug-n-play gauge for the thing or do you have to put something together that does the conversion for a meaningful display?


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

swoozle said:


> Does anyone use the thermistor on their Warp?
> 
> Is there a plug-n-play gauge for the thing or do you have to put something together that does the conversion for a meaningful display?


mmmm, following this with great interest! 

I have not used, but would like to wire it into showing up on the ICE water temp gauge or idiot light at least. I think you just put power in one wire, and it is N.O until max temp is exceeded, then it closes and delivers the 12v or whatever.... but I don't know what the typical gauge voltage range is. i.e. whether a full 12v would be ok, or if it is expecting 0-5v or something else.


----------



## evnz (Jul 24, 2010)

15. What are the two wires that come out of the motor case and how do I use them?
These wires are connected to a normally closed 120C thermal switch. On 11” and 13” diameter motors a 150C thermal switch is used. This switch is used to determine whether a motor is nearing a temperature that could cause internal damage to the motor. Some people refer to this switch as a “nuisance switch”. We do not suggest that this switch be used to automatically disable the motor if a heat condition arises as circumstances may require driving the vehicle to a safe area before shuttingdown. Some people use this switch to keep a contactor open by applying 12-volts to the switch. If the voltage is dropped (by the switch opening), then a light could be lit, or a buzzer sounded to indicate a potential problem exists. The two wires were changed to a recessed plastic connector that has two 1/4” mail spades. This makes it extremely easy to connect with. Additionally, the Normally Closed (NC) switch has been replaced with a Normally Open (NO) switch. This also makes it simpler to wire a warning indicator.


Of the web site F A Q and it took an hour to find the first time i went looking hope this helps and i think it 12 v 

Owen

Mine has both wires and plug. and a brush wear


----------



## swoozle (Nov 13, 2011)

evnz said:


> 15. What are the two wires that come out of the motor case and how do I use them?....
> 
> ...Owen
> 
> Mine has both wires and plug. and a brush wear


Yup, I'm aware of the snap switch, I'm talking about (from the netgain site):

Our *WarP 9* *™* motor is similar to the ADC 9" motor, but with numerous improvements. It is a 9.25" diameter, series wound DC motor with a double ended shaftOf the most notable changes, we have a larger com and utilize the large style brushes. Beginning with motors being manufactured in July, 2010 numerous enhacements are being added to our entire line of motors, some of which include:

.... Addition of temperature thermistor: This will allow the motor temperature to be be monitored.


----------



## RechargeCar Inc. (Aug 6, 2009)

Just last week at EVCCON 2012 we announced and demonstrated our 'AutoBlock TEMP'.

The AutoBlock TEMP can monitor 2 sensors (i.e. thermistors and snap switches) and drive a gauge and control fans, lights or buzzers. Configuration is done via USB and our open source software.

http://rechargecar.com/product/autoblock-temp

Our demonstration showed a thermistor from a WarP 9 motor connected to a AutoBlock TEMP to drive a gauge and control a 12 volt blower to ramp up with temperature. 

We are currently testing pre-production units and will start production soon. Stay tuned and let us know if you have questions.


----------



## Vhclbldr (Feb 8, 2014)

Has anyone solved this yet?


----------

